# Lyft Express Drive Rental Included Maintenance



## pkdrvn (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi. Does anyone know if they replace worn out tires free of charge?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Nope, you are responsible for tires and glass as per the contract. A loophole to try is saying your car has squealing brakes, or something like a gas pedal that randomly vibrates while driving. They will probably swap your car, thus ending that particular rental, and may not mention the tires.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's a rental, switch cars & done


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

how the hell would you be charged for anything . oil changes should be free as well . key words rental .


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> how the hell would you be charged for anything . oil changes should be free as well . key words rental .


All maintenance (oil changes, engine failures, electrical problems) is included but you are responsible for tires + glass. Pretty sure it's on Page 45,867 of the Express Drive contract. By "included", basically if your car needs any work they just swap you into a different car and send you on your way.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Hertz Express drive acts all innocent, but everytime I got a repair , like after an oil change, the new battery went dead the next day, the fan belt broke, and I had too get my own transportation, they deactivated the car, wanted me to pay 280 dollars to drive back, it wasn't my fault the fan belt broke, and they couldn't even give me another car for free to replace it! I'm still stranded- the problem is I think they have a cap on earnings now 2,300 divided by 4weeks- es. 1000 600 400 200 a cycle in rotations- kind of a ponzee sceme where new drivers replace old ones-

there are so many drivers, so there are limited rides for each driver can earn- so my earnings the last week were 60% less!! I didn't even make enough to cover gas!! let alone pay 280 to drive back for another car, after dispatch said it was free, just go to the airport and get a car, I get there and they said it was closed and there was nothing I could do! -you have to pay 280 dollars!! seems to be going around where drivers are so unimportant, they just crash and burn!!-my ex roommate is also homeless now living in a shelter, because after he was rear ended they deactivated him- after 2 years!! so were both completely deprived, and insolvent from this company!!!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

pkdrvn said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if they replace worn out tires free of charge?


Yes, they replace anything that is damaged due to "wear & tear", at no cost to you.You are responsible for any damages caused by vandalism, if you were to get a nail in your tire, or damage it from hitting it somewhere.They patch up fixable tires for about $16


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i would take the car back every other week. keep changing it up. no worn tires no bull shit and the car will be cleaned free.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Discount tire fixes flats for free


----------

